# changed cd player



## matmat26 (Aug 21, 2010)

i changed my cd player in my car (99 v almera) and it did not work it worked fine in the car i took it out of so i put my old cd player back in and now that does not work in my car put them in another car and they work fine checked the wires and fuses both ok help please


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

the next step would be to check voltages with a multimeter.that way you will be sure the power is there.are the radios even lighting up or doing anything?


----------



## matmat26 (Aug 21, 2010)

no when i try to turn on nothing lights up


----------

